# Gruen Help



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

Have this nice old mint Gruen with a manual wind 17j cal 522CD mov't (Felsa 4019?) - would this be a 1960's watch?

thanks Paul


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The original Gruen company ceased trading in 1958, so your watch will be earlier than that year.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hold that thought! It seems that Gruen watches were produced in New York into the 1970â€™s after the main collapse of the company 1958. I canâ€™t find out if Gruens of this era were badge- engineered components from Switzerland and assembled in the US, or if case and dial production actually took place in NY during that period.

My guess is that your watch was produced in the late â€˜50â€™s to mid 1960â€™s based on the style of it.

Itâ€™s a good looking watch by any standards, imo.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I am sure the Felsa 4019 is a 1960's / early 1970's movement


----------



## TonyR (Sep 5, 2010)

Hello, if you like Greun watches here's a site you might like. If you havn't seen it already........  Here


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

TonyR said:


> Hello, if you like Greun watches here's a site you might like. If you havn't seen it already........  Here


Great link, cheers....


----------

